# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2014



## Dan (1 Jul 2014 às 09:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2014 às 12:10)

Por aqui 18,4ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens. Mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2014 às 13:11)

Bons dias .

O verão por aqui...costuma ser de cinco meses ,para mim ,dois já lá vão ,faltam 3...he pá ,mas ainda falta muita gente ,foi uma semana a chamuscar em Maio,e outra,a mais forte em Junho .

Mais um mês começar...muito nublado logo pela manhã,depois abriu ,sol e nuvens e vento fresco de WNW,com 22.2ºC...está bom assim .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

Boas,mais um dia de verão passado ,um bocadinho fora do normal ...há dias assim ,céu pouco nublado e a brisa de NW a por tudo ao fresco,com 18.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 23.0ºC .


----------



## panda (1 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014*

Boas
Dia de muito vento por aqui, com sol e nuvens
Temperatura actual *16.9ºC* e *56%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *22.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jul 2014 às 21:58)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com algumas abertas de sol bem forte, e bom para a molestia nas batatas e vinhas ... o vento andou fraco da parte da tarde. 

atualmente continua nublado o vento fraco e sigo com 16.2ºC

temperaturas de hoje: 12.5ºC minima  \  23.8ºC máxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 02:46)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014*

Vai chovendo bem embora que maior parte das vezes caia de forma fraca. 16ºC


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2014 às 12:02)

Boas!

Aqui por Bragança amanheceu com algum sol mas entretanto tudo mudou, o céu foi ficando progressivamente mais nublado e por volta das 11h20 e até às 11h40 sensivelmente, caiu um violento aguaceiro com saraiva a rondar 1cm de diâmetro e acompanhado de trovoada.

Por agora ainda se ouvem trovões algo distantes, o céu mantém-se encoberto, mas não chove.

A estação da ESA-IPB marca apenas 14.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (2 Jul 2014 às 12:05)

Chove no Sabugal.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jul 2014 às 12:12)

Bragança está sobre uma intensa trovoada segundo o rain alarm e o sat24.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 12:51)

Chove com muita intensidade por aqui. O cenário é muito negro a Norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2014 às 12:56)

Bons dias .

Hoje sim...parece haver nuvens por aqui ,que hoje são capaz,de produzir qualquer coisa...estou a gostar do que estou haver ,vou esperar ,com 21.7ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jul 2014 às 12:57)

O rain alarm também mostra uma célula potente a entrar em Chaves / Vinhais via concelhos vizinhos galegos de Riós e Vilardevós com ecos vermelhos... 
Vai entrar pela zona de São Vicente da Raia / Travancas / Terras de Lomba.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 13:08)

Continua a chover de forma moderada, mas está tudo sossegado lá em cima, nem um trovão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jul 2014 às 13:12)

Mais ecos vermelhos a norte de Alijó.


----------



## DRC (2 Jul 2014 às 13:14)

Ouvem-se ao longe alguns trovões de vez em quando, a Leste do Sabugal.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2014 às 13:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bragança está sobre uma intensa trovoada segundo o rain alarm e o sat24.



Esteve sob trovoada mas já não está. 

Por agora vai brilhando o sol entre as nuvens a trovoada seguiu para Sudoeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 13:42)

Atrás do que eu penso ser estratocumulus o céu está carregado cumulus congestus. Prossigo com 19.8ºC, chuva fraca e um céu progressivamente mais carregado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 13:50)

E a ação está a começar, primeiro ronco e pingas super grossas.


----------



## cm3pt (2 Jul 2014 às 14:01)

Este magnifico fundo de cumulonimbo visto da janela de minha casa para nordeste. Cheguei a ver no fundo uma pequena tromba mas foi por muito pouco tempo. Ainda houve trovões e uns pingos grossos , nada mais. Passou ao lado


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 14:15)

E tudo o vento levou. A célula a sul da Serra do Caramulo deu ''meia-dúzia'' de raios e cansou-se. Volta a chuva fraca com 19.4ºC


----------



## Dematos (2 Jul 2014 às 14:25)

Muito escuro a nordeste, na direcao de Castelo Branco, ouve-se trovoada!! Caiu apenas umas pingas, ainda!!
Faltou a luz neste momento!:-(


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jul 2014 às 14:26)

cm3pt disse:


> Este magnifico fundo de cumulonimbo visto da janela de minha casa para nordeste. Cheguei a ver no fundo uma pequena tromba mas foi por muito pouco tempo. Ainda houve trovões e uns pingos grossos , nada mais. Passou ao lado



Essa fotografia mostra a tromba de água? Se conseguisses colocá-la em tamanho maior, agradecia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 14:35)

Os roncos estão de volta, mas ainda não consegui identificar o local. Chuva fraca e 18.3ºC


----------



## keipha (2 Jul 2014 às 14:43)

Começa a trovejar na zona de S. Pedro do Sul.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 14:44)

keipha disse:


> Começa a trovejar na zona de S. Pedro do Sul.



Bem me parecia que o som que eu estava a ouvir era da zona norte do Caramulo. 18.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 14:49)

Parece que a parte sul da célula que está em cima do Caramulo começou a gerar alguns raios. Em síntese está tudo a passar aqui ao lado.


----------



## cm3pt (2 Jul 2014 às 15:02)

Miguel96 disse:


> Essa fotografia mostra a tromba de água? Se conseguisses colocá-la em tamanho maior, agradecia.



. Aqui vai ela. Não se nota assim muito mas olhando com cuidado para o fundo ve-se ainda um restinho. Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 15:08)

Vários raios sobre o Caramulo.


----------



## DRC (2 Jul 2014 às 15:27)

Trovões muito fortes por aqui. Há instantes algumas localidades a Norte, como Quintas de São Bartolomeu ou Espinhal desapareceram no meio de uma "cortina de chuva" muito densa. Aqui no Sabugal apenas vai pingando.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2014 às 16:07)

Boas,resultado até ao momento...é só barulho,já passaram não sei quantas e secas ,mais uma que vêm a caminho...muito escuro a NNE e muito barulho,fico há espera ..


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 16:09)

A célula que anda na zona de Anadia já mal se ouve. O Sol volta a reinar, talvez a trovoada cá pela zona esteja já arrumada.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2014 às 16:13)

Já chove bem, até faz fumo! e puxada a vento!

Será que vem granizo?? Sei que há 10 min caia granizo a 10km a norte de aqui, em Alcains.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2014 às 16:14)

Já chegou...muito vento  e chuva e trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2014 às 16:25)

Está a ser uma daquelas trovoadas...de outras décadas ,antiga portuguesa ,chuva,granizo e vento...espero que não tenha feitos estragos no carro ,e continua forte .


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2014 às 16:40)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui por Bragança amanheceu com algum sol mas entretanto tudo mudou, o céu foi ficando progressivamente mais nublado e por volta das 11h20 e até às 11h40 sensivelmente, caiu um violento aguaceiro com saraiva a rondar 1cm de diâmetro e acompanhado de trovoada.



Eu perdi a trovoada e a saraiva, estava para a Sanábria, onde fiz uma caminhada até aos neveiros.











Por lá nem trovoada, nem muita precipitação, mas estava fresco, uns 7ºC.

Perdi a trovoada da manhã, mas parece que vou ter direito à segunda parte, agora de tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2014 às 16:43)

Esta foi mesmo de loucos ,já caíram 4 patardos aqui pelo sítio,a luz foi abaixo duas vezes,por breves segundos ,continua a ,e vai nos 20.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 17:16)

Sei que estas imagens não estão grande coisa, mas foi o que consegui arranjar dos raios sobre o Caramulo.


----------



## cm3pt (2 Jul 2014 às 17:32)

Um pequeno video sobre a nuvem de tempestade desta tarde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YljOWEYMv2M


----------



## Nickname (2 Jul 2014 às 17:32)

15.5 mm das 13 ás 16 horas por aqui.
Já está quase atingida a média de Julho, se lhe somarmos o pouco que choveu ontem.

A média anual já está quase também ,e ainda faltam os 2 meses mais chuvosos (Novembro e Dezembro), este ano acho que Viseu passa novamente os 1500mm pelo segundo ano consecutivo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 17:59)

Célula em aproximação e já ouvi uns roncos pequenos.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2014 às 18:08)

Dan disse:


> Eu perdi a trovoada e a saraiva, estava para a Sanábria, onde fiz uma caminhada até aos neveiros.
> 
> Por lá nem trovoada, nem muita precipitação, mas estava fresco, uns 7ºC.
> 
> Perdi a trovoada da manhã, mas parece que vou ter direito à segunda parte, agora de tarde



Não perdeste grande coisa, foi um aguaceiro muito intenso mas relativamente curto. 

Depois desse forte aguaceiro do final da manhã, que já referi, não voltou a chover em Bragança e o céu vai alternando entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade.

Veremos se ainda temos direito a mais alguma coisa!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 18:11)

Começa a chover de forma fraca, só falta virem os raios atrás.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2014 às 18:11)

Uma célula está a passar a sul, mas uma outra em aproximação de nordeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 18:22)

E começam os estrondos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 18:29)

Chuva forte, para já sem novos raios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2014 às 18:31)

Boas,com o sol de regresso,ainda muitas nuvens e o ambiente ficou fresco...cheira a terra molhada e bom fresco natural...nesta altura do ano ,a rega natural,não podia ser do melhor,com 16.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 23.0ºC e 25.0mm.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2014 às 18:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,com o sol de regresso,ainda muitas nuvens e o ambiente ficou fresco...cheira a terra molhada e bom fresco natural...nesta altura do ano ,a rega natural,não podia ser do melhor,com 16.9ºC .
> 
> Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 23.0ºC e 25.0mm.




E durante a chuva baixou aos 14.8C (Dados do IPMA às 16H). 

Extraordinário para um mês de julho, em que naquela hora bem podiam estar 40C.

Tem sido um Verão espetacular para mim! 

Vou desejar calor, mas apenas quando for à praia!


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jul 2014 às 18:56)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com algum vento. 
ouviu-se trovoada ao longe mas nada de especial por aqui, nem chuva se quer, sigo com 19.9ºC

minima de 14.1ºC máxima de 22.0ºC


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jul 2014 às 19:24)

Paulo H disse:


> E durante a chuva baixou aos 14.8C (Dados do IPMA às 16H).
> 
> Extraordinário para um mês de julho, em que naquela hora bem podiam estar 40C.
> 
> ...



Segundo consta, tombaram 4 árvores na cidade, tendo havido estragos numa viatura. Pelos vistos, nos locais mais expostos, o vento fez das suas..


----------



## Geiras (2 Jul 2014 às 20:08)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEWSjzzGyrY

Castelo Branco

Autor: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...07408433.98259.420036434744387&type=1&theater


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2014 às 20:29)

Tivemos há pouco um aguaceiro com trovoada em Bragança, originado por uma pequena célula que passou aqui e que agora segue para Oeste.

Ainda vão caindo uns pingos mas já não se ouve trovoada.

Estão 17ºC nas estações on-line da cidade.

Venha a próxima!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2014 às 21:23)

O dia despede-se com um céu bulboso, talvez algumas mammatus em formação:


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jul 2014 às 21:26)

tudo calmo por Gouveia, está nublado e escuro para os lados da Guarda, sem vento e  sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (2 Jul 2014 às 21:34)

Por Castelo Branco dizem que foi assim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEWSjzzGyrY#t=56


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jul 2014 às 00:02)

Caem aguaceiros neste momento!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2014 às 00:23)

Paulo H disse:


> Caem aguaceiros neste momento!



Enquanto não se debilitar, o núcleo de ar frio em altura que se encontra no interior da Península continuará a alimentar alguma instabilidade, que se irá debilitando lentamente. Mesmo assim é previsível ainda alguma instabilidade nas regiões do interior, traduzindo-se pela ocorrência de aguaceiros pontuais, já em forma residual e cada vez menos frequentes.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jul 2014 às 00:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Enquanto não se debilitar, o núcleo de ar frio em altura que se encontra no interior da Península continuará a alimentar alguma instabilidade, que se irá debilitando lentamente. Mesmo assim é previsível ainda alguma instabilidade nas regiões do interior, traduzindo-se pela ocorrência de aguaceiros pontuais, já em forma residual e cada vez menos frequentes.



Aguaceiros moderados, por vezes fortes. E um trovão..


----------



## bigfire (3 Jul 2014 às 01:20)

O dia de ontem como na maioria do norte, teve a presença de trovoada e de aguaceiros, pela manhã e pelo fim da tarde, o sol também apareceu durante a tarde com o céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 12:01)

Bons dias .

Até ao momento tudo calmo ...depois das 0h de hoje,ainda houve direito 1 ou 2 morteiros ,aqui pela zona e uns aguaceiros durante algum tempo ,deu 1.0mm.

Céu limpo ,e o ar,parece anda pegalhoso com a subida da temperatura, é bom sinal ,com 23.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2014 às 14:06)

Boas!

Céu nublado com boas abertas e temperatura agradável em Bragança. A animação está toda do lado espanhol, os nossos vizinhos espanhóis devem estar a ter fortes trovoadas a avaliar pelo satélite e pelo blizortung. Vamos esperar que ainda sobre alguma coisa para nós com o decorrer da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 14:56)

Boas,chegou a tarde...o panorama já está ficar escuro nalgumas direções ,trovoada já se faz ouvir ao longe,hoje a temperatura está mais alta...vamos esperar ,com 27.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (3 Jul 2014 às 15:06)

Aguaceiro fraco há instantes no Sabugal. Muito escuro a Sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 15:37)

Por aqui pairam algumas nuvens muitas negras por cima,a trovoada cada vez mais perto,muito escuro a NE,tal como ontem,a mesma direção ,o ambiente mais fresco ,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 15:51)

Já chove e acabou de cair o primeiro morteiro ,aqui ao lado .


----------



## DRC (3 Jul 2014 às 15:59)

Não sei bem o que é que acabou de passar pelo Sabugal, mas foi de doidos. Ouviu-se um trovão muito forte e de repente começou a chover torrencialmente, com granizo à mistura e com rajadas de vento muito fortes. Parecia nevoeiro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 16:00)

Hoje veio sem vento e granizo...chove bem  .


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2014 às 16:04)

O tempo está meio abafado por estes cantos. O dia para já resume-se a uns pequenos pingos.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2014 às 16:46)

Boas!

Céu muito escuro a Este de Bragança, já se ouviram os tambores  veremos no que vai dar. 

Para já temos metade do céu quase limpo (Oeste) e outra metade muito nublada (Este). Ainda não houve precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2014 às 16:54)

Tempo severo em vários locais...







Rain Alarm


----------



## bigfire (3 Jul 2014 às 16:58)

O céu aqui também já começa a ficar muito escuro, e já chove algumas partes da cidade.


----------



## DRC (3 Jul 2014 às 17:04)

Dilúvio no Sabugal! Trovoada e rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2014 às 17:08)

Aqui em Bragança caiu um forte mas curto aguaceiro. A trovoada deixou de se ouvir, a célula deve se ter dissipado, esperemos pela próxima.  

Com a chegada da chuva as temperaturas baixaram de 28ºC para 23ºC nas estações on-line da cidade.

Ainda chove mas com pouca intensidade.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2014 às 17:08)

Alguma trovoada e chuva por aqui. Chegou a cair granizo/saraiva na zona mais a sul da cidade.


----------



## bigfire (3 Jul 2014 às 17:14)

Chove com grande intensidade, e rajadas de vento, mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## Serrano (3 Jul 2014 às 17:52)

Trovoada também na Covilhã, com a precipitação a aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2014 às 17:53)

No início deste aguaceiro.






Agora chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2014 às 18:02)

Que chuvada! 

Desde o meu ultimo post por volta das 17h10 até agora praticamente não parou de chover em Bragança, sendo que em alguns períodos choveu com bastante intensidade. Por vezes ouve-se uns trovões muitos espaçados e muito distantes. 

Temperatura continua em queda, estão 17ºC.

A estação do nosso companheiro Z13 amealhou até ao momento 6mm, e continua a somar.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2014 às 18:27)

Esta trovoada já passou e agora não se vislumbra nada de significativo a avançar nesta direcção. 

No auge da precipitação o único registo possível.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 18:33)

Boas,a rodada de há bocado...rendeu 7.0mm,agora sol e muitas nuvens,mais escuro para o interior da PI e a NE,vamos ver se tenho direito,mais um rodada,já se ouviu mais trovão neste momento...ao longe ,com 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 18:59)

Pelo radar,parece vir ao meu encontro ,muito escuro a norte daqui com trovoada.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Jul 2014 às 19:32)

Amenaza tormenta por aquí, 

Sol hacia o Oeste e tormenta hacia o ESTE


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2014 às 20:05)

Está a cair um forte aguaceiro na Torre - Serra da Estrela. 

22,0mm.

A temperatura deu um trambolhão para os 7,4ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (3 Jul 2014 às 20:50)

BOn aguaceiro por aquí, con granizo incluído, ahora parece que quere vir outra tormenta mais


----------



## panda (3 Jul 2014 às 20:57)

Por aqui já rendeu *18.7mm* em menos de 1H com direito a granizo e trovoada 
Temperatura actual *16.9ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2014 às 21:11)

Por Lamego tarde de alguma trovoada e aguaceiros, durante meia hora.
A temperatura caiu para 18ºC
Atualmente está encoberto e alguma sensação fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2014 às 21:59)

Os aguaceiros continuam,mas fracos,com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 27.7ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## FMike (3 Jul 2014 às 22:10)

Um pequeno registo da tempestade de ontem. As fotos iniciais mostram no quadrante esquerdo a aproximação de vento localizado que derrubou arvores na Rotunda Europa e partiu mais algumas na zona da Carapalha. O video mostra a intensidade da chuva e algum granizo.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jul 2014 às 23:14)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu nublado. trovejou durante a tarde, com alguma chuva pois o grosso ficou-se pela serra. houve algum vento. 
atualmente continua nublado, sem vento e sigo com a temperatua mais alta em relação aos outros dias 8.1ºC

extremos:  13.6ºC minima  \  26.0ºC maxima


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2014 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Depois da chuvada de ontem, a manhã começa com algum nevoeiro. Algo pouco habitual em Julho. 











Por agora sol e 15ºC depois de uma mínima de 12ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2014 às 11:41)

> *Derrocadas e inundações no Pinhão. Trabalhos de limpeza ainda decorriam na manhã de sexta-feira.
> *
> 
> A queda de chuva forte, ao final da tarde de quinta-feira, provocou derrocadas em estradas e inundações em algumas habitações do Pinhão, Alijó, contabilizando-se "prejuízos avultados", informou esta sexta feira a Proteção Civil Municipal.
> ...



Imagem de radar ontem às 18h UTC


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2014 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Em Bragança temos céu praticamente limpo e cerca de 22/23ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## trepkos (4 Jul 2014 às 13:04)

A SIC está a passar os danos no Pinhão agora.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2014 às 13:09)

*Chuva na vila de Pinhão destruiu casas e carros*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/QawehuQ4gK5gEBUwYchy"]Chuva na vila de PinhÃ£o destruiu casas e carros - SAPO VÃ­deos[/ame]

SIC Notícias


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2014 às 13:12)

Gerofil disse:


> *Chuva na vila de Pinhão destruiu casas e carros*
> 
> Chuva na vila de PinhÃ£o destruiu casas e carros - SAPO VÃ*deos
> 
> SIC Notícias





Impressionante, grande chuvada caíu nessa zona..


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2014 às 13:54)

Por parte da comunicação social continua a saga das "trombas de água" sempre que chove forte......

*Tromba de água inundou casas e provocou derrocadas no Pinhão*

Publicado às 13.28
SANDRA BORGES

A chuva intensa que caiu, quinta-feira, por volta das 18 horas, inundou a vila do Pinhão, Alijó. Uma habitação chegou mesmo a ser atravessada pela força das águas, tendo ficado o recheio da casa completamente destruído.






foto SANDRA BORGES / JN

"Há estragos bastante significativos, em especial numa habitação cujo recheio ficou completamente destruído e com danos avultados ao nível da infraestrutura", afirmou o vice-presidente da Câmara, José Paredes. A chuva intensa provocou ainda danos consideráveis ao nível de infraestruturas públicas, sobretudo muros de suporte que desabaram, e o saneamento na zona baixa do Pinhão ficou obstruído.

António Pinto, proprietário da casa mais afetada, perdeu todo o recheio da casa. "Mobília, roupa, perdi tudo. Está tudo cheio de água e lama. Nem a roupa que trago agora é minha", revelou. O pior não aconteceu porque não estava ninguém em casa à hora do "dilúvio".

Esta manhã, o cenário era de limpeza e de contabilização de estragos. José Paredes adiantou que "ainda é prematuro apontar valores ao nível dos estragos". Segundo o comandante da Proteção Civil, José Rebelo, os estragos afetaram sobretudo a rua principal do Pinhão, junto à Estação Ferroviária, que ficou "cheia de entulho e lama".

A estrada nacional entre Favaios e Pinhão foi também afetada pelo desabamento de taludes e deslizamento de terras, mas a circulação já foi normalizada. Ao nível das culturas verificam-se estragos na freguesia vizinha de Castedo.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Alij%F3&Option=Interior&content_id=4008722


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2014 às 15:50)

Boas tardes .

Voltamos ao tempo de céu limpo e com sol...já querer chamuscar ,algumas nuvens ...mas inofensivas ,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2014 às 20:25)

Boas,por aqui o dia,está a terminar...com céu limpo ,alguma brisa já de NW,com 25.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jul 2014 às 22:49)

Boas noites,
Por Lamego um amanhecer de nevoeiro e depois céu limpo...
Dados: 
Máxima de 25ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 18,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2014 às 23:21)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 20.5ºC...ainda boa noite .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2014 às 23:27)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu nublado com vento fraco da parte da tarde. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 17.7ºC 

extremos:  16.3ºC minima  \  25.5ºC maxima


----------



## Serrano (5 Jul 2014 às 12:22)

22.2ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2014 às 17:56)

Boas tardes .

Boa manhã e alguma parte da tarde...boa para banhos ,a água estava no ponto ,manhã calma sem vento ,céu limpo com o vento de WNW a aumentar de intensidade,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2014 às 19:38)

Boas,a brisa de NW ...já vai aliviando a temperatura ,com 24.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 30.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2014 às 22:46)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu pouco nublado tornando-se muito nublado ao longo da tarde. 
o vento soprou fraco durante tido o dia. 
atualmente o vento está fraco céu muito nublado e sigo com 18.6ºC 

extremos:  15.3ºC maxima  \  24.9ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jul 2014 às 23:00)

Começa a chuviscar com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2014 às 01:44)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e alguma brisa de WNW,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2014 às 08:47)

Bom dia.

16,3ºC e chuva moderada. Mínima de 15,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2014 às 10:31)

Bons dias .

O verão por aqui ...hoje com céu muito nublado e o ambiente mais fresquinho...muito bom ,com 18.4ºC .


----------



## Serrano (6 Jul 2014 às 11:28)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2014 às 12:44)

Boas,nublado e chuva fraca...com 18.7ºC...bom fresco .


----------



## keipha (6 Jul 2014 às 19:27)

Boas. Manhã de chuva fraca, e tarde de boas abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2014 às 20:58)

Boas...bom fresco a correr ,a tarde foi de sol e ainda muitas nuvens...mais um dia de verão que já passou ,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 24.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2014 às 22:35)

boas 

por Gouveia a madrugada e manha foi de alguma chuva, já deu para regar as coisas  da parte da tarde ja não choveu com o céu geralmente muito nublado com o vento fraco durante todo o dia.

tal como atualmente o céu continua muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 16.0ºC 

extremos:  17.1ºC minima  \  22.6ºC maxima

amanha reporto a partir de santa comba


----------



## Norther (6 Jul 2014 às 23:41)

Boas noites, hoje pela manha ouve ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos, e a tarde o céu ficou pouco nublado.

Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 14.8ºC com céu pouco nublado e sem vento.

Ontem fiz uma caminhada pela serra e ainda me deparei com excelentes geleiras.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2014 às 01:46)

Norther disse:


> Boas noites, hoje pela manha ouve ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos, e a tarde o céu ficou pouco nublado.
> 
> Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 14.8ºC com céu pouco nublado e sem vento.
> 
> Ontem fiz uma caminhada pela serra e ainda me deparei com excelentes geleiras.



Muito boas fotos! Em que ponto as tiraste, Cântaros? Tenho saudades de caminhadas na Estrela.


----------



## xtremebierzo (7 Jul 2014 às 12:56)

Boas, día soleado tras istes días pasados por auga

Mínima *8ºC*

Agora mesmo *17ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2014 às 16:19)

Boas tardes .

Mais um dia de verão ...hoje já se apresentou sem casaco ,com continuação para os próximos dias,para dar descanso a muita gente,anda para ai gente aflita com falta de  .

Céu limpo e vento de NW,com 27.5ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2014 às 18:55)

Boas,a brisa já vai limpando o ar quente ,com céu limpo e vai nos 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 27.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2014 às 20:22)

boas

de volta a santa comba, onde o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens. 
o vento soprou como habitual fraco a moderado de NW.  
atualmente continua tudo igual com a exceção do vento que já está praticamente nulo sigo com 19.3ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Jul 2014 às 20:25)

Boas 
Tempo fresquinho para a época 
Temperatura actual 21.7ºC e *40%Hr* 

Dados de hoje  *11ºC* / *27.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2014 às 21:46)

Bom fresco...é sempre bom ,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Jul 2014 às 00:19)

Mais uma noite com temperatura baixa e muita humidade

Tº actual *15.8ºC* e *72%Hr*
Ponto de orvalho 10.8ºC


----------



## Norther (8 Jul 2014 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> Muito boas fotos! Em que ponto as tiraste, Cântaros? Tenho saudades de caminhadas na Estrela.



Boas, não foi nos cântaros embora também la existam, foi acima da Barragem do Padre Alfredo







Ainda a vários sítios da serra, junto e no planalto superior, com belas geleiras e se não vier muito calor, algumas, são bem capazes de se aguentarem até ao inicio de Agosto.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2014 às 01:10)

Por Lamego dia solarengo
Dados:
Máxima de 23ºC
Mínima de 11ºC
Atual de 13,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2014 às 13:15)

Bons dias .

Hoje já vai chamuscar ...apesar da temperatura não estar ainda muito alta ,com 26.9ºC...o sol parece lume .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2014 às 14:44)

Boas ,ainda não chegou aos trinta ...mas vai chegar,e passar ,com 28.6ºC e o vento a ficar fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2014 às 17:24)

Boas ...está a entrar na hora perigosa ,com 30.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2014 às 18:27)

Boas!

Dia de céu limpo e com algum calor em Bragança e parece que assim vai continuar nos próximos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2014 às 19:49)

Por aqui ainda queima ...brisa se faz favor ,com 29.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 31.1ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2014 às 20:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui ainda queima ...brisa se faz favor ,com 29.6ºC .
> 
> Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 31.1ºC .
> Amanhã ainda vai queimar mais


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2014 às 20:44)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina que durou ate por volta das 10.30h depois disso o esteve sol, com algumas nuvens. houve vento ao inicio da tarde ate ao meio desta. 
atualmente sem vento céu pouco nublado e sigo com 21.2ºC 

extremos:  12.4ºC minima  \  26.6ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2014 às 22:04)

Por Lamego dia nublado de manhã e depois céi quase limpo.
Dados de hoje:
Máxima de 25ºC
Minima de 13ºC
Atual de 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2014 às 23:42)

Boas,algum vento de N,a temperatura já está ficar perra ,não desce, ainda só vai nos 22.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2014 às 10:32)

Bons dias .

O vento por aqui foi de NNE toda a noite e continua ,céu limpo e já vai nos 25.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2014 às 12:30)

Boas ...o vento vai ficando fraco...lá fora o sol já queima com a força toda ...com 29.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2014 às 14:51)

Boas ...já vai tomando balanço ,com 32.0ºC...por casa tass bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2014 às 17:56)

Por aqui...ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 32.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2014 às 20:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, hoje o vento foi de leste durante a madrugada e manha parado ao inicio da tarde, vento de leste sinal de calor....  
atualmente esta tudo igual, sigo com uns agradáveis 26.4ºC 

extremos:  14.6ºC minima  \  30.0ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2014 às 21:08)

Boa noite amigos,

Por Lamego dia de céu limpo e algum calor
Dados:
Máxima de 27,5ºc
Mínima de 14,4ºC
Atual de 24ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2014 às 22:20)

Boas ,vento de NNE...e seco ,ainda 25.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2014 às 05:51)

Bons dias.

O dia por aqui está nascer com céu limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 17.5ºC.

Vou lá acima ao Porto já venho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2014 às 14:51)

Boas tardes ...já de volta da viagem ao Porto .ambiente por lá muito melhor ,por aqui quem manda o   e só ar quente ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jul 2014 às 15:30)

Boa tarde. Céu limpo e 27.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2014 às 17:22)

Boas!

Dia de Verão com calor e céu limpo em Bragança! 

Por agora a estação do nosso companheiro Z13 marca 29,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2014 às 17:43)

Está na hora perigosa ,com 32.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2014 às 19:16)

Boas ...porra que o gajo ainda morde na pele ...fui dar a volta com o quatro patas...é só ar quente ,com 31.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 32.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2014 às 20:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado durante a madrugada e metade da manha. 
atualmente o sol já se pôs mas o calor continua por enquanto ainda não ha vento e sigo com 25.9ºC 

extremos:  17.4ºC minima  \  30.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (10 Jul 2014 às 21:24)

Por Lamego o dia foi de céu limpo
Em termos de temperaturas exatamente iguais ao dia de ontem

Máxima de 28ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Atual de 23,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2014 às 22:57)

Boas...ainda ...24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2014 às 10:46)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo....mais um dia de sufoco que vêm por ai ...precisa-se de fresco ,com 26.1ºC...vai lançada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2014 às 14:22)

Boas  ...mais uma tarde de sufoco  ,com 31.6ºC e ar quente .


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2014 às 14:37)

Por Lamego dia de céu azul
Temperatura mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 25,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2014 às 18:18)

Boas  ..está na hora perigosa...é só sufoco ,lá fora,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2014 às 18:48)

Aqui, máxima já foi atingida de 29ºC
Atual de 27,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2014 às 20:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo co vento fraco a moderado durante madrugada e meio da manha. 
atualmente esta tudo igual, sigo com 26.0ºC

extremos:  18.7ºC minima  \  31.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2014 às 22:47)

Boas...noite de lua grande ...lá fora ainda 26.5ºC,quentinho ainda ...e vento de N.


Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## panda (11 Jul 2014 às 22:48)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *25.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *18.9ºC* / *30ºC*


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2014 às 10:57)

Bom dia.
Por Lamego céu azul
Mínima de 16ºC
Atual de 22ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2014 às 10:57)

Bons dias  .

A esta hora já quase com trinta  ..hoje faz rebentar o balão ,com 29.8ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2014 às 12:58)

Boas ...isto por aqui,vai aquecendo ,vento fraco ,com 32.0ºC .


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2014 às 15:45)

Boas, por aqui temperatura de 29ºC
Apenas corre um ligeiro vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2014 às 16:51)

Boas  ...por aqui já se ouve a madeira a estalar ....está um braseiro lá fora ...está entrar na hora perigosa ,com 35.4ºC e ar quente .


----------



## Serrano (12 Jul 2014 às 17:07)

Está quentinho no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 28.3ºC...


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2014 às 19:21)

A máxima hoje foi de 30ºC
Atual de 29ºC
Calor e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2014 às 19:40)

Boas ...tarde muito  ...o vento de WNW a chegar já algum tempo ,a varrer o ar ,andou desaparecido durante alguns dias...fez cá falta ,com 32.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2014 às 20:40)

Será uma noite mais quente
estão neste momento 27ºC

---------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2014 às 23:06)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente, com algum vento ao final da tarde, mas coisa pouca. 
atualmente nada se mexe la fora, céu limpo e ainda com 22.0ºC

extremos:  16.1ºC minima  \  31.0ºC maxima


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2014 às 00:57)

Temperatura nos *22.1ºC* e *32%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2014 às 11:01)

Bons dias  .

Hoje vêm em força  ...é só ar quente ,vai acelerado ,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2014 às 17:03)

Boas  ...por aqui...mais do mesmo  ,o vento de WNW...vai aparecendo,mas é só ar quente ,com 34.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Jul 2014 às 17:07)

28.3ºC no Sarzedo, com um ligeiro vento bem quente...


----------



## panda (13 Jul 2014 às 19:20)

Boas
Temperatura actual *32.3ºC*
Máxima de hoje *33.7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2014 às 19:23)

Por Lamego céu limpo e calor... 
Temperatura máxima de 31,7ºc
Mínima de 16,7ºC
Atual de 28º,4ºC

--------------------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2014 às 19:31)

Boas!

Dia de calor também pelo Nordeste Transmontano, nos próximos dias o calor vai continuar e até pode aumentar.

A estação da ESA-IPB marca 26.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2014 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi mais fresco em relação ao de ontem, o vento soprou fraco de NW durante a tarde. 
atualmente ja nao ha vento, ceu limpo e sigo com 22.5ºC 

extremos:  18.3ºC minima  \  29.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2014 às 22:17)

Boas,bem melhor ambiente na rua agora ...depois mais um dia,bom destilar ,com 25.2ºC e boa brisa a correr .

Dados de hoje 20.8ºC / 35.4ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2014 às 09:00)

Bons dias .

Já com 26.0ºC ...tá bom para banhos, é para onde vou já fugir ...até logo.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2014 às 11:04)

Bons dias 
Temperatura já vai bem encaminhada com *29.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2014 às 13:17)

Boas ,já de volta dos banhos...a esta hora...só se for ..não se pode andar na rua  ,com 33.9ºC e abrasador  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2014 às 15:55)

Boas ,tarde de hoje...vai aquecendo bem ,eu por casa ...lá fora deve estar um forno de ar  ,ainda só vai nos 35.3ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2014 às 16:33)

Temperatura nos *35.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2014 às 17:54)

Boas  ...por aqui...está na hora perigosa, é só ar quente ,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2014 às 20:36)

Ainda com fartura de  ,o sol já se foi ,com vento de WMW,a ver se melhora ,ainda com 30.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 36.4ºC  .


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2014 às 20:57)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de alguma neblina da parte da manha, mas depois disso o sol esteve toro o dia. 
o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. sigo com 24.0ºC 

extremos:  18.9ºC minima  \  29.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2014 às 21:46)

Ainda 28.0ºC...ambiente bem melhor ,já se sente o ar mais fresco .


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2014 às 22:08)

Mais um dia de sol e calor
Máxima de 31ºC
Mínima de 17ºC
Atual de 25,5ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Jul 2014 às 09:46)

Bom dia. Ainda não são 10 da manha mas temperatura aqui já vai nos 29,1ºC....Mais um dia que promete ser de calor, muito calor.....


----------



## bigfire (15 Jul 2014 às 10:19)

Boas
Por aqui os dias têm sido bastante quentes, com as temperaturas acima dos 30º durante a tarde. Hoje mais um dia de céu limpo com muito sol, a temperatura já anda nos 24º.


----------



## xtremebierzo (15 Jul 2014 às 16:57)

*31ºC* ágora mismo, ceo con algunas nubes

Saudos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2014 às 17:31)

Boas   ...mais um dia de aberração ,é só ar quente  ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2014 às 17:57)

Por Lamego dia quente
temperatura máxima de 33ºc
Mínima de 19ºC
atual de 30,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (15 Jul 2014 às 18:52)

*35,9ºC* de máxima por Bragança, naquele que foi até hoje o dia mais quente do ano...


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2014 às 19:09)

Z13 disse:


> *35,9ºC* de máxima por Bragança, naquele que foi até hoje o dia mais quente do ano...



De facto muito calor hoje por aqui, a estação do IPB atingiu 33,7ºC, um pouco menos. mas ainda assim muito calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2014 às 19:33)

Boas ,por aqui...ainda está perigoso lá fora  ,é só ar  ,com 34.7ºC e vento fraco de W.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## homem do mar (15 Jul 2014 às 19:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Ainda com fartura de  ,o sol já se foi ,com vento de WMW,a ver se melhora ,ainda com 30.7ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 36.4ºC  .



 Qual é o record de temperatura aí de Castelo Branco é 45? lembro-me de uma vez de ter apanhado aí 44


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Jul 2014 às 19:54)

No ipma a estação de Mirandela registava 38.3ºC às 17h, sendo assim a estação mais quente do país, está de fato muito calor por aqui!!!

Amanhã chegará provavelmente aos 40ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2014 às 21:52)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de algum nevoeiro que levantou por volta das 10h, depois disso teve um tempo esquisito.
 céu está branco e não se via a serra da estrela parece uma bruma branca. o vento também apareceu da parte da tarde fraco a moderado de NW parando assim que o sol se pôs... 

atualmente:  céu esta igual, sem vento e sigo com 22.8ºC 

extremos:  18.0C minima  \  29.4ºC máxima


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2014 às 22:10)

tiaguh7 disse:


> No ipma a estação de Mirandela registava 38.3ºC às 17h, sendo assim a estação mais quente do país, está de fato muito calor por aqui!!!
> 
> Amanhã chegará provavelmente aos 40ºC



Por acaso tambem reparei nesse valor, bela brasa.
E a estação encontra-se um pouco acima da cota do rio Tuela, ainda que numa zona abrigada, mas junto ao rio ainda teve ter feito mais calor.


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Jul 2014 às 22:47)

Estive até ao dia de hoje a tentar perceber onde se localizava a estação meteorológica de Mirandela, finalmente cheguei lá. 

Pergunto-me até que ponto não seriam atingidos maiores extremos de temperatura se a estação se encontrasse em algum ponto mesmo no centro da cidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2014 às 22:48)

Boas ...o ambiente na rua ainda se nota o ar quente,esta noite o ar quente vai ficar por cá ,com 27.0ºC e vento fraco.

Por casa só de AC ligado .


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2014 às 22:59)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Estive até ao dia de hoje a tentar perceber onde se localizava a estação meteorológica de Mirandela, finalmente cheguei lá.
> 
> Pergunto-me até que ponto não seriam atingidos maiores extremos de temperatura se a estação se encontrasse em algum ponto mesmo no centro da cidade




Tens aqui as coordenadas: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...e-algumas-estacoes-automaticas-ipma-7371.html

Na minha opinião é preferivel a estação estar instalada nos arredores da cidade, a ilha de calor urbano é recorrente, e facilmente inflaciona as temperaturas.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2014 às 22:59)

homem do mar disse:


> Qual é o record de temperatura aí de Castelo Branco é 45? lembro-me de uma vez de ter apanhado aí 44



41,6ºC na estação da rede do IPMA (normal de 1981-2010).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2014 às 23:00)

homem do mar disse:


> Qual é o record de temperatura aí de Castelo Branco é 45? lembro-me de uma vez de ter apanhado aí 44



No tórrido ano 2003 em agosto foram 41.6ºC .


----------



## panda (15 Jul 2014 às 23:02)

Boas
Temperatura actual *25.5ºC* e *37%Hr*

Dados de hoje  *19.9ºC* / *36.5ºC*


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2014 às 08:15)

No Domingo, fui respirar outros ares, ares serranos.

Fui até à Serra do Caramulo


















Quando cheguei à estação







Depois de ter aparado os fetos em torno da estação







O datalogger da estação cheirava a esturro mas ainda dava sinais de vida no led. Assim como o modem também parecia funcional (o led também acendia).
Entretanto esta noite passada parece que a estação esteve a enviar dados  Devem ter lá ido entretanto meter uma bateria nova, é que a que lá estava, primeiro, já não estava ligada e segundo, está no lixo (≈7V quando deveria estar à volta dos 12V). Apenas estava o painel solar ligado.

Se calhar agora vai ficar com o comportamento estranho da de Dunas de Mira, isto é, haver dados durante a noite e de dia descansa


----------



## keipha (16 Jul 2014 às 08:28)

Ficou com melhor aspecto a zona da estação com os fetos cortados. ;-)
A estação parece abandonada de todo.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2014 às 09:06)

keipha disse:


> Ficou com melhor aspecto a zona da estação com os fetos cortados. ;-)
> A estação parece abandonada de todo.



Obrigado 

Está semi-abandonada. Eu não vou para esses lados muitas vezes (ainda é um bocado longe) e não dá para lhe fazer manutenção mais regular. Funcionários do IPMA também vão passando por lá quando podem.

Vou comunicar com o IPMA para tentar saber as novidades sobre a ema do Caramulo, porque de certeza que lhe meteram uma bateria nova, porque penso que a lua não é capaz de fornecer energia para o painel produzir potência suficiente para pôr aquilo a funcionar. E se calhar até esteve, por aí, céu nublado esta noite também. É que aqui foi e ainda está nevoeiro.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2014 às 10:01)

Aí está a ema do Caramulo a registar bafo logo pela manhã. Dados das 08:00 já acusava 27,1°C @ 41% HR. 
Depois aqueles fetos todos que se desenvolveram com a chuvinha, com estas condições, seca que é um instante e torna-se pólvora autêntica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2014 às 10:03)

Uma questão só por _curiosidade_... Para um registo de dados minimamente fidedignos, o termo-higro não deverá estar a 2m de altura do solo?


----------



## CptRena (16 Jul 2014 às 10:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma questão só por _curiosidade_... Para um registo de dados minimamente fidedignos, o termo-higro não deverá estar a 2m de altura do solo?



Entre 1,25 a 2m acima do solo é o que a OMM manda.

Hoje vai aos 40°C na ema do Caramulo  Às 09:00 registou 32,5°C @ 29% HR  É pena não haver dados de vento.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2014 às 11:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> No tórrido ano 2003 em agosto foram 41.6ºC .



Pensei que fosse um pouco mais quente mas tá certo


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2014 às 11:22)

Bons dias
Mais um dia de calor em previsão
Mínima de 19ºC
Atual de 27ºC
-----------------------------------

Dados da estação Meteorologica Auriol


----------



## panda (16 Jul 2014 às 12:50)

Boas
já com *33ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jul 2014 às 12:55)

homem do mar disse:


> Pensei que fosse um pouco mais quente mas tá certo



O problema aqui por Cb nunca foram as máximas, mas sim a mínimas. Temos muitas noites tropicais (quando a mínima não desce dos 20ºC). O ano passado tivemos 3 dias com mínimas de 26ºC . Quando o pessoal fala de temperaturas elevadas aqui em CB normalmente pensa que estas são muito altas, mas normalmente o problema está relacionado com a sensação térmica durante vários dias consecutivos.

Na realidade, as temperaturas acima dos 40ºC aqui em CB até podem ser consideradas raras, normalmente quando chega aos 38/39ºC a temperatura para quase imediatamente de subir.

Por agora, céu limpo, e a estação do Albimeteo já a marcar 35.3ºC... Vai ser mais outro daqueles dias .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2014 às 13:20)

Boas ...a manhã foi de banhos ...mas esta hora impossível de estar ,a água até estava com temperatura a mais ,com 35.6ºC e um sol quente que até mete impressão .


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2014 às 14:14)

Albifriorento disse:


> O problema aqui por Cb nunca foram as máximas, mas sim a mínimas. Temos muitas noites tropicais (quando a mínima não desce dos 20ºC). O ano passado tivemos 3 dias com mínimas de 26ºC . Quando o pessoal fala de temperaturas elevadas aqui em CB normalmente pensa que estas são muito altas, mas normalmente o problema está relacionado com a sensação térmica durante vários dias consecutivos.
> 
> Na realidade, as temperaturas acima dos 40ºC aqui em CB até podem ser consideradas raras, normalmente quando chega aos 38/39ºC a temperatura para quase imediatamente de subir.
> 
> Por agora, céu limpo, e a estação do Albimeteo já a marcar 35.3ºC... Vai ser mais outro daqueles dias .




Também gostava de vez em quanto ter mínimas de 26 para variar um bocado por aqui é raro ter mínimas tropicais e quando as tenho nunca passa dos 21


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2014 às 15:35)

homem do mar disse:


> Também gostava de vez em quanto ter mínimas de 26 para variar um bocado por aqui é raro ter mínimas tropicais e quando as tenho nunca passa dos 21



Com ar condicionado, assim também eu!  Sem ar condicionado, ter mínimas acima de 22C é um suplício. Imagina o que é só conseguir dormir lá para as 4h da manhã e acordar às 8h, vários dias seguidos! É dormir de janelas abertas e dar guerra às melgas.  É stressante, dá cabo do corpo, que deveria estar bem para suportar depois o calor do resto do dia. 

Castelo Branco e em especial Portalegre devem ser as capitais de distrito com mais noites tropicais no ano. Não sei porque razão, embora Portalegre esteja mais sujeita a estas mínimas devido à localização na encosta da serra.

As máximas superiores a 40C são mais frequentes nos últimos 30anos, talvez uma média de 0.4dias/ano por aí.. Mas não esquecer que o interior da cidade pode até ser mais quente em certas ruas, devido ao efeito ilha.

Nota: atenção que se tiver temperaturas mínimas acima de 22C várias noites, acabo por chegar a temperaturas à noite em casa, entre 28 e 30C. Isso sim é insuportável! Pior que as mínimas exteriores, são as casas com calor acumulado, sem vento, não sai!


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2014 às 15:45)

Por Lamego calor e temperatura atual de 33,5ºC
Pressão a 1022
20% de HR
Vento de NE

-------------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2014 às 15:48)

Boas  ...hoje o  ,está trabalhar para a máxima do ano,a máxima está 37.1ºC do mês passado...dia 14/6,lá fora é só ar quente   e com 37.0ºC,por casa só de AC ligado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2014 às 15:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Com ar condicionado, assim também eu!  Sem ar condicionado, ter mínimas acima de 22C é um suplício. Imagina o que é só conseguir dormir lá para as 4h da manhã e acordar às 8h, vários dias seguidos! É dormir de janelas abertas e dar guerra às melgas.  É stressante, dá cabo do corpo, que deveria estar bem para suportar depois o calor do resto do dia.
> 
> Castelo Branco e em especial Portalegre devem ser as capitais de distrito com mais noites tropicais no ano. Não sei porque razão, embora Portalegre esteja mais sujeita a estas mínimas devido à localização na encosta da serra.
> 
> ...



Boas,Paulo...hoje não se pode andar na rua ,as noites tropicais por aqui,são mais que muitas,só no verão de 2013 foram cerca de 26 noites com temperaturas acima dos 20.0ºC,no verão de 2003 em agosto,foi de 28.6ºC no dia 2 .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2014 às 17:20)

Grande brasa no interior norte.

Às 16horas Mirandela seguia com uns escaldantes *39,2ºC*.

Nota: Mirandela teve ontem uma máxima de 39,2ºC, hoje deve ter chegado aos 40ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2014 às 17:37)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,Paulo...hoje não se pode andar na rua ,as noites tropicais por aqui,são mais que muitas,só no verão de 2013 foram cerca de 26 noites com temperaturas acima dos 20.0ºC,no verão de 2003 em agosto,foi de 28.6ºC no dia 2 .



Recordo bem esse dia!  Estava com amigos numa esplanada à 1h da manhã, ainda estavam 30/31C. O ar estava cheio de fumo, irritava os olhos, pois havia um incêndio perto, entre cbranco e as sarzedas. Foi um verão infernal, tendo os incêndios consumido mais de metade da área de proença-a-nova e oleiros, entre outros concelhos por todo o país.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2014 às 17:40)

Paulo H disse:


> Com ar condicionado, assim também eu!  Sem ar condicionado, ter mínimas acima de 22C é um suplício. Imagina o que é só conseguir dormir lá para as 4h da manhã e acordar às 8h, vários dias seguidos! É dormir de janelas abertas e dar guerra às melgas.  É stressante, dá cabo do corpo, que deveria estar bem para suportar depois o calor do resto do dia.
> 
> Castelo Branco e em especial Portalegre devem ser as capitais de distrito com mais noites tropicais no ano. Não sei porque razão, embora Portalegre esteja mais sujeita a estas mínimas devido à localização na encosta da serra.
> 
> ...


Não nos podemos esquecer também da cidade de Faro que tem muitas noites tropicais, parece-me que ainda assim aqui em Portalegre é " pior" porque em dias muito quentes de verão não refresca e torna-se difícil de dormir


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2014 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande brasa no interior norte.
> 
> Às 16horas Mirandela seguia com uns escaldantes *39,2ºC*.
> 
> Nota: Mirandela teve ontem uma máxima de 39,2ºC, hoje deve ter chegado aos 40ºC.



Mesmo esta zona pode na maioria das vezes não aquecer muito mas quando aquece cuidado até ultrapassa alguns locais alentejanos


----------



## james (16 Jul 2014 às 17:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande brasa no interior norte.
> 
> Às 16horas Mirandela seguia com uns escaldantes *39,2ºC*.
> 
> Nota: Mirandela teve ontem uma máxima de 39,2ºC, hoje deve ter chegado aos 40ºC.






Eu ja estive em Mirandela com 40 ° C , um autentico forno porque nao corria a mais leve brisa , la o verao e torrido .

Mas atencao que no inverno e o oposto , as minimas , principalmente , sao de meter respeito e as maximas tambem sao muito baixas . E as geadas sao brutais , que ate o ip 4 chega a estar condicionado .


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2014 às 17:53)

Por Bragança, na minha estação atingimos os *36,7ºC*, um pouco mais do que ontem....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2014 às 18:23)

Boas ...nova máxima do ano...37.4ºC,demerou mais de um mês a chegar há casa novamente dos 37.0ºC ,agora pode demorar novamente outro mês ,lá fora ainda 36.1ºC e algum vento de WNW...mas ainda muito quente .


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2014 às 19:45)

Por Lamego a máxima que registei na minha estação foi de 34,5ºC. Foi a máximo deste ano em Lamego.
Temperatura atual de 29,5ºC
Humidade relativa de 41%


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jul 2014 às 20:24)

boas


por aqui dia de sol com vento moderado desde as 13h já esta em faze de enfraquecimento. sigo com 25.8ºC 

extremos:  17.4ºC minima  \  29.4ºC máxima exatamente igual a ontem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2014 às 22:04)

Boas  ,ainda 28.2ºC e vento de WNW...hoje a brisa ainda não está a funcionar .

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 37.4ºC  .


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2014 às 22:07)

Dia de muito calor em Bragança, o mais quente do ano até agora mas ainda assim não tão quente como em Julho do ano passado em que quase chegámos aos *40ºC.*


Dentro de casa tenho 27.4ºC é bom saber que no Inverno chego a ter 8ºC...


----------



## panda (16 Jul 2014 às 22:44)

Algum vento com a temperatura ainda alta *28.9ºC*

Dados de hoje  *20.1ºC* / *37.2ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (17 Jul 2014 às 00:04)

MSantos disse:


> Dia de muito calor em Bragança, o mais quente do ano até agora mas ainda assim não tão quente como em Julho do ano passado em que quase chegámos aos *40ºC.*
> 
> 
> Dentro de casa tenho 27.4ºC é bom saber que no Inverno chego a ter 8ºC...



 

Eu durmo con mantas, po las noites abro as ventanas e a casa fresca fresca, e polo día tamen esta a casa fresca, e mais desde que cambiamos o tellado e se meteron 3 Capas de aislante térmico.

Oxe día mais calido de todo ano, 

Máxima *34.7ºC*
Mínima *12.9ºC*

Agora mesmo, *16.7ºC*

Saudos


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2014 às 08:14)

O dia nasceu fresco por aqui... A estação do Albimeteo marca 19.9ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2014 às 12:38)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Eu durmo con mantas, po las noites abro as ventanas e a casa fresca fresca, e polo día tamen esta a casa fresca, e mais desde que cambiamos o tellado e se meteron 3 Capas de aislante térmico.
> 
> Oxe día mais calido de todo ano,
> 
> ...



A maioria das casas em Portugal tem um isolamento muito mau, são muito frias no Inverno e muito quentes no Verão. 


Mais um dia com algum calor aqui em Bragança, por agora estão 28.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2014 às 18:21)

Boas...nunca mais chove ,já ando farto de ser bombardeado com ar quente ...maldito ambiente ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2014 às 18:32)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...nunca mais chove ,já ando farto de ser bombardeado com ar quente ...maldito ambiente ,com 33.2ºC .


Já somos dois amigo, pode ser que sábado a chuva nos faça uma visita


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2014 às 19:05)

Depois de ontem termos tido por cá o dia mais quente do ano, até agora, hoje já um pouco menos de calor.

Máxima de hoje 31,4ºC, quase menos 3ºC que ontem.

Um céu quase sem nuvens e 29,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2014 às 20:14)

Boas...finalmente para os próximos 3 dias,ar mais saudável ,por aqui a mudança já se vai notando...ar mais fresco, é outra sensação ,com 28.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2014 às 22:32)

Boas ...finalmente ar mais fresco para arejar a casa nos próximos dias ,boa brisa a correr lá fora,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2014 às 01:39)

Boa noite,
Por Lamego o dia de quinta foi de menos calor
Dados:
Máxima de 29ºC
Mínima de 17
Atual de 15,5ºC
Boa brisa que se sente na rua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2014 às 12:16)

Bons dias .

Aproveitando o bom tempo...logo pela manhã,cortar a relva do jardim ,com este ar mais saudável...até a dor da coluna já me passou ,já uns dias que andava aflito não gosta de ar seco e quente,céu nublado por nuvens altas e algum vento de SWW,com 22.4ºC .


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2014 às 15:53)

Por Lamego céu nublado, com uma aberta ou outra de sol. 
Temperatura de 20ºC, ou seja bastante boa em relação aos outros dias.
mínima de 15ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2014 às 15:54)

Boas ...bom tempo e uns bons 23.2ºC .


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2014 às 18:35)

Máxima em Lamego de 22ºC
Atual de 20ºC
Céu muito nublado
já ameaçou chover


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2014 às 19:25)

boas

por aqui o dia fi de céu geralmente muito nublado, levantou-se vento fraco a moderado agora ao final da tarde sigo com 22.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2014 às 21:39)

vento já mais fraquinho com o céu muito nublado e com 20.8ºC

extremos:  18.1ºC minima  \  26.9ºC máxima

uma foto de abocado  qualidade não e a melhor


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2014 às 23:06)

Boas,muitas nuvens durante a tarde e bom ambiente na rua,neste momento céu pouco nublado e boa brisa de WNW,com 19.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 24.7ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 01:32)

Começa a chuviscar, 18.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 02:53)

Edit: Chuva moderada a forte, 18.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 08:34)

Início de uma manhã geralmente acompanhada de chuva moderada a forte, 18.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2014 às 09:06)

Chove bem na Gralheira, Montemuro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2014 às 10:08)

Bons dias .

Dia dos meus...chuva e fresquinho,muito bom,e agora chove bem ,com 18.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2014 às 10:10)

Bom dia.

Um aguaceiro moderado e 17ºC por agora.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2014 às 10:40)

Bons dias,
Por Lamego madrugada e início da manhã com chuva moderada, foi ainda uma boa rega.
Temperatura mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 18ºC
O céu está muito nublado, apenas com uma aberta ou outra de sol...


----------



## bigfire (19 Jul 2014 às 10:46)

Boas
Por aqui chuveu com alguma intensidade desde madrugada, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e por agora não chove, a temperatura ronda a os 20º.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2014 às 11:09)

16ºC e continua a chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2014 às 11:10)

Manhã chuvosa pela Cova da Beira... 

Agora o céu permanece nublado com abertas e não chove.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 11:14)

Céu muito nublado, 22.3ºC e avista-se uma cortina de chuva sobre a parte Sul do Caramulo.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jul 2014 às 12:01)

Choveu durante a manhã, mas agora brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 17.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 12:11)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, vento moderado, 20.2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Jul 2014 às 13:40)

Boas, chove intensamente por aquí

Mínima *8.5ºC*

Agora mesmo *12.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 14:31)

Aguaceiros fortes, vento moderado, 19.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 14:34)

Aguaceiros muito fortes, rajadas de vento mais fortes. Só falta a trovoada.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2014 às 14:39)

Trovoada à distancia por aqui e 20ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2014 às 15:04)

Violento aguaceiro e a temperatura a cair para 17,5ºC. Agora já está a passar.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2014 às 15:35)

No início e durante a trovoada.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2014 às 15:38)

Aqui por Lamego abertas de sol
já caiu um aguaceiro
temperatura de 22ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2014 às 16:45)

Boas...sol e nuvens e boa brisa a correr ,com 22.4ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Jul 2014 às 18:03)

Boas
De manhã ainda choveu bem. Tarde com sol e nuvens e alguns aguaceiros 
 acumulada *10.5mm*
Temperatura *20.5ºC* e *62%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jul 2014 às 18:50)

Chuviscos e algumas abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2014 às 19:33)

Boas,por aqui a calma já está a voltar,céu quase limpo  e o vento a ficar mais calmo ,com 21.6ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 24.0ºC e 1.0mm .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2014 às 20:48)

boas

dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com o vento moderado a forte ao longo do dia. 
atualmente céu esta nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 19.2ºC 

temperaturas:  17.7ºC minima 24.0ºC maxima


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2014 às 20:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por aqui a calma já está a voltar,céu quase limpo  e o vento a ficar mais calmo ,com 21.6ºC .
> 
> Dados de hoje 17.8ºC / 24.0ºC e 1.0mm .



Só 1.0mm?! Aqui na zona sul o aguaceiro das 10h deve ter rendido uns 3 a 5mm. E a norte, na estação ipma também choveu para cima de 5mm..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2014 às 21:30)

Paulo H disse:


> Só 1.0mm?! Aqui na zona sul o aguaceiro das 10h deve ter rendido uns 3 a 5mm. E a norte, na estação ipma também choveu para cima de 5mm..



Por aqui foi de raspão,estive a ver chover,a olho não parece ter chovido tanto,o meu penico só marca 1.0mm de cada vez ,não devia ficado muito perto dos 2.0mm...só conta 1.0mm.
As vezes é ao contrário,marca mais aqui do que no penico do ipma .


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2014 às 22:13)

Por Lamego manhã de chuva, tarde de abertas e um aguaceiro ou outro mas esporádico!
Temperatura máxima de 22,4ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Atual de 16ºC


----------



## xtremebierzo (19 Jul 2014 às 23:58)

Por aquí todo día con chuvia a ratos moi intensa, e as temperaturas rondando os 12-13ºC Incluso se podía ver algunha casa co aquecimento encendido, hay que estar enfermo...












Agora mesmo *11.9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jul 2014 às 02:02)

Regressam os chuviscos e 16.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2014 às 11:26)

Bons dias
Por Lamego madrugada e início de manhã de chuviscos
Temperatura minima de 15ºC
Atual de 18,5ºC
Pressão Atmosférica de 1019 
Humidade relativa de 72%

-------------------------------------------
Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## Serrano (20 Jul 2014 às 11:33)

17.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2014 às 11:42)

Bons dias .

Muitas nuvens e bom ambiente na rua ,com 20.6ºC...muito boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2014 às 16:57)

Boas ...muito sol e menos nuvens ,voltar novamente ao tempo mais quente,hoje ainda escapa ,com 26.8ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2014 às 18:10)

Boas a todos,
Por Lamego manhã de céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos
temperatura mínima de 15ºC
De tarde boas abertas de sol
Temperatura máxima de 23ºC
Atual de 21ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2014 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com alguma chuva de manha, ficando gradualmente pouco nublado ao longo do dia. não houve vento e atualmente sigo com 18.9ºC

extremos:  16.5ºC minima  \  25.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jul 2014 às 22:41)

Boas...boa brisa a correr ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 27.6ºC .


----------



## panda (21 Jul 2014 às 00:20)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *16.7ºC* e *64%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2014 às 01:42)

Boas 
Temperatura actual 14.1ºC e 74%Hr


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2014 às 19:04)

Boas a todos
Por Lamego dia de céu azul
temperatura máxima de 28,4ºC
Mínima de 13ºC
Atual de 27ºC
35% de HR


----------



## panda (21 Jul 2014 às 19:17)

Boas 
Céu limpo e sem vento
Temperatura actual *30.3ºC*

Dados de hoje  *13.9ºC* / *33.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2014 às 20:49)

boas

dia de céu pouco nublado com algum vento da parte da tarde sigo com 22.5ºC 

extremos de hoje:  13.2ºC minima  \  28.8ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2014 às 14:39)

Por Lamego dia de muito sol e algum calor
Temperatura atual de 28,9ºC
23% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2014 às 23:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, e quente. hoje não houve então por aqui. sigo com 20.5ºC

extremos:  15.9ºC minima  \  30.1ºC maixma


----------



## joselamego (23 Jul 2014 às 18:09)

Por Lamego um dia de menos calor em relação a ontem
Céu azul, apenas algumas nuvens circundam as serras
Temperatura atual de 24ºC
Máximo de 27ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2014 às 22:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de neblina durante praticamente todo o dia. não houve vento por aqui. sigo com 19.0C 

extremos:  18.7ºC minima  \  27.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2014 às 11:21)

Bons dias,
Manhã com céu nublado por Lamego
Temperatura mínima de 16,6ºC
Atual de 22ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2014 às 11:41)

Por aqui a monotonia típica do nosso Verão, dias quentes e solarengos. Não se espera nenhuma alteração destas condições os para próximos dias. 

27ºC e céu limpo por agora.


----------



## keipha (24 Jul 2014 às 12:43)

Por aqui dia igual a ontem. Nublado, sem sol, vento fraco e humidade a 75%. Temperatura 21,2°C


----------



## panda (24 Jul 2014 às 19:30)

Boas
Temperatura nos *26.9ºC* e *37%Hr*
Máxima *30.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2014 às 22:14)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu encoberto, com algumas abertas ao meio da tarde. não houve vento. 
agora já voltou a encobrir não ha vento e sigo com 20.4ºC

extremos:  17.8ºC minima  \  27.1ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2014 às 22:20)

Por aqui a manhã foi encoberta, com alguma frescura
de tarde sol 
temperatura máxima de 27ºC
Mínima de 16,6ºC
Atual de 19ºC


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2014 às 20:48)

Dia de sol intenso
temperatura máxima de 30ºC
Mínima de 16,6ºC
Atual de 24ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2014 às 00:59)

boas

estou por Gouveia estes dias, onde atualmente está tudo calmo, não ha vento céu nublado e sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (26 Jul 2014 às 12:31)

24.6ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar intensamente...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2014 às 21:33)

Boas...já cheguei ao inferno ,primeiro coisa é já um banho frio ,estava tão bem há beira mar ,lá fora ...há tantos dias que não via uma temperatura destas,ainda 27.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2014 às 23:36)

Boas...por aqui ainda se transpira sem fazer nada ,lá fora ainda é só bafo ,esta semana foi passado em ambientes bem diferentes ,com poucas oscilações na temperatura ,em Peniche,sol pela manhã nem pensar,na terça nem o vi,e hoje pela manhã chuviscou até ao meio da manhã ,para mim foi do melhor ,só de poder andar na rua a qualquer hora...acabou-se ,lá fora ainda 24.4ºC  e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2014 às 00:02)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo mas esbranquiçado. não houve vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.1ºC 

extremos:  17.1ºC minima 31.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2014 às 10:57)

Boas ...por aqui a esta hora já se está proibido de andar na rua ,um bafo ,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jul 2014 às 11:06)

Por Lamego prespetiva-se mais um dia quente
Temperatua  mínima de 19ºC
Atual de 27ºC
Um dia de sol intenso


----------



## Serrano (27 Jul 2014 às 11:48)

Isto está a aquecer... 26.4ºC no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2014 às 12:00)

Por aqui já vai nos 31.2ºC   e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2014 às 17:11)

Boas ..por aqui já vão caindo algumas rolinhas fritas e assadas do céu ,porra é só ar quente ,com 35.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2014 às 00:25)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi quente com o céu praticamente limpo, sigo com uns agradáveis 21.8ºC

extremos:  18.4ºC minima 32.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2014 às 00:31)

Boas ...por aqui,ainda está no estado ,não chega de dia ,com 24.7ºC .

Dados de ontem 18.4ºC / 36.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2014 às 16:55)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui...das 9/13h foi de banhos ,depois dessa hora...só se fosse  ,tarde  e um bafo ,com 33.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2014 às 19:30)

Boas ,ainda só com ar quente...é uma praga ,hoje davam 36.ºC,mas ficou um bocadinho longe ...ainda bem ,com 32.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 34.1ºC .

Dados diários da semana passada .

Dia 21..16.3ºC / 33.6ºC
Dia 22..20.9ºC / 36.8ºC 
Dia 23..16.3ºC / 32.9ºC.
Dia 24..16.4ºC / 31.5ºC.
Dia 25..15.6ºC / 33.1ºC.
Dia 26..15.2ºC / 33.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2014 às 22:18)

A brisa é fraca de WNW...ainda 25.9ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2014 às 23:02)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo e sem vento. atualmente estão 21.4ºC 

extremos:  19.1ºC minima  \  31.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 10:48)

Bons dias  .

Mais um dia a queimar  ...isto é que é uma saga ,já vai nos 27.3ºC ,o sol parece lume .


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia, por Lamego céu limpo
Mínima de 18,5ºC
Atua de 23,3ºC
A máxima prevista é de 29,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 11:58)

Boas ...por aqui já é proibido andar na rua ,fornalha acessa...um bafo ,com 29.5ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Jul 2014 às 12:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...por aqui já é proibido andar na rua ,fornalha acessa...um bafo ,com 29.5ºC .



Engraçado, tive a sensação contrária. Por volta das 10 da manhã estava bem fresco e corria o vento, fui a rua e vim e nem dei pelo calor . mas sim, por agora o vento já foi e o sol já começa a apertar .

Se todas as manhãs fossem assim .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 13:16)

Albifriorento disse:


> Engraçado, tive a sensação contrária. Por volta das 10 da manhã estava bem fresco e corria o vento, fui a rua e vim e nem dei pelo calor . mas sim, por agora o vento já foi e o sol já começa a apertar .
> 
> Se todas as manhãs fossem assim .



Olá vizinho ...mas isso de sensação de fresco,foi logo pela manhã ,com o vento ainda de N e com alguma intensidade ,depois perdeu força e o bafo aumentou  com o sol muito ,vai nos 31.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 15:28)

Boas ...muito lá fora ,eu no escuro ,tudo fechado,com 33.8ºC,nem se pode respirar este ar quente .


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Jul 2014 às 15:37)

Albimeteo queria só pedir-te um favor. Quem vê o fórum no telemóvel vê os posts desta maneira:

Tenta evitar usar tantos smiles em cada post. Fica menos confuso e é melhor para ler.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 17:52)

Boas ...por aqui está na hora perigosa ,com 34.4ºC,só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 19:56)

Com vento de N e muito fraco...o bafo ainda continua ,a esta hora,mais uma noite que vai ser tropical ,com 33.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 21:28)

Isto hoje está bonito,é só ar quente ainda,com 30.0ºC .

Hoje só de AC ligado por casa .


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2014 às 21:34)

Dia de sol intenso e algum calor
Vento de Norte e pressão atmosférica a 1012
Dados de hoje 18,6ºC / 30.1ºC .
Temperatura atual de 24,3ºC
__________________
Dados da estação meteorológica Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2014 às 22:47)

O vento mais moderado de N,mas a temperatura ainda vai alta ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2014 às 23:44)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo, com vento moderado durante a madrugada e manha. enfraquecendo ao meio da tarde, onde aqueceu bastante.  atualmente sigo com 23.5ºC

extremos:  19.3ºC minima  \  31.3ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2014 às 11:46)

Bons dias .

Mais uma noite tropical ...vai segunda sem parar,o vento foi de N durante a noite e a rodar já para SWS...a aumentar ,com 29.6ºC,mais um dia que vai ser ...no horizonte ,parecem vir melhores dias para interior .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2014 às 13:03)

Já entrou na hora do braseiro ,vai nos 31.4ºC ...não para .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2014 às 14:59)

Boas ...por aqui está um sufoco...nem se ouvem os passarinhos a cantar,por aqui nos quintais  ,vim agora da rua ,o sol queima mesmo,carro e dono já no escuro ,mais fresco por aqui,lá fora 34.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2014 às 19:41)

Boas ,por aqui ainda se ferve ...é só ar quente ,com 34.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 35.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2014 às 21:29)

Por aqui ainda se transpira ,algum vento de NW...mas ainda não chega ,com 29.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2014 às 00:04)

boas

por Gouveia dia de céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado durante a madrugada e manha parando ao inicio da tarde. sigo com 22.4ºC

extremos:  18.4ºC minima  \  32.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2014 às 10:38)

Bons dias .

Parece que vamos ter uns dias de verão pelo interior ...os dias de inferno ...foram-se por uns dias,ainda bem,hoje tudo mais normal,com 23.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2014 às 16:03)

Boas .

Muito sol e vento de SW....melhor ambiente na rua ,hoje sim,dia de verão ,com 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2014 às 18:49)

Boas...hoje já vai nos 29.4ºC ,há tantos dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,esta noite já vai dar para renovar o ar da casa,depois de alguns dias só de ar forçado em casa .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2014 às 21:35)

Boas ,finalmente brisa mais fresca,saudades que eu já tinha deste tempo ,já vai arejando a casa ,com 23.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2014 às 22:16)

boas

por Gouveia dia de céu limpo com vento fraco, mais fresco em relação ao de ontem desta vez ao meio da tarde. sigo com 20.7ºC 

extremos:  19.1ºC minima  \  30.9ºC maxima


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2014 às 00:48)

Boas
Hoje a noite já esta mais fresca, actual *19.9ºC* e *66%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Ago 2014 às 21:54)

boas

por Gouveia dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, com vento fraco durante o dia. sigo com 18.2ºC
dia bem mais fresco em relação ao de ontem. 

extremos:  18.8C minima  \  25.8ºC maxima


----------

